# Perfect Timing For BPS



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

oh man oh man already? Sweet! the ones I have in the bathroom are falling apart anyway. It's time for the new ones! \/


----------



## bcritch (Dec 26, 2007)

I received mine on Monday. Over 700 pages of fishing stuff  
I'll be putting an order together over the winter from this one.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 26, 2007)

awwwwwww, whine, whine, wimper, wimper I didn't get mine yet.


----------



## pbw (Dec 26, 2007)

Jim said:


> oh man oh man already? Sweet! the ones I have in the bathroom are falling apart anyway. It's time for the new ones! \/




ROFL

Best comment of the year...


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

I rushed home, blew through red lights, drove wrecklessly just to get home to open mine...................nothing, nada , zip. :evil:


----------



## pbw (Dec 26, 2007)

Jim said:


> I rushed home, blew through red lights, drove wrecklessly just to get home to open mine...................nothing, nada , zip. :evil:



Nothing here, but I did get a 10 dollar rewards points coupon....


----------



## Jim (Dec 26, 2007)

pbw said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > I rushed home, blew through red lights, drove wrecklessly just to get home to open mine...................nothing, nada , zip. :evil:
> ...



From Dick's?.....me too! LOL!


----------



## pbw (Dec 26, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Jim said:
> ...



No from BPS.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2007)

BPS stopped sending me those at my request. Seems if you don't use them by a set date you lose the points. Told them I wanted to save my points for a major sized purchase (either a Speed-N-Temp or a Clam Fish Trap ice fishing shelter). I did get an invite to their Preferred Rewards program though. Also got a coupon good for 10% off a purchase of a single item (with restrictions, like electronics), valid from 1/11/08 - 1/20/08. The coupon doesn't say it can't be used with any other discount. So maybe I'll buy my Fish Trap during the same time they offer the military discount and get that 10% as well.


----------



## SMDave (Dec 27, 2007)

yay mine came in the mail today (or yesterday I checked yesterdays mail today.) now my parents can't complain about me not reading! :wink:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

> Seems if you don't use them by a set date you lose the points.




yep, I've yet to use one of those due to them expiring :roll: .

When we bought the Tracker at BPS Nashville, I asked the saleman if I would got rewards points for the purchase, and he just kinda looked at me in disbelief and flatly told me no. :lol:


----------



## Nickk (Dec 27, 2007)

flounderhead59 said:


> awwwwwww, whine, whine, wimper, wimper I didn't get mine yet.



dude! Don't you live like 10 minutes from BPS? :lol:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 27, 2007)

I just got mine today....lots of great stuff in there!


----------



## pbw (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine got here today! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, seeing how it's 6:15pm here I guess I should go out and check the mailbox to see if mine arrived, lol.


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats so funny you guys mentioning your $10 reward card from dicks. I just got mine also. I love it, I spent like $500 at dicks this past summer, and fall, and they give me $10 dollars back. I guess its better then nothing.

I haven't recieved my new BPS mag either


----------



## Popeye (Dec 27, 2007)

Nickk said:


> dude! Don't you live like 10 minutes from BPS? :lol:



AND your point would be? Actually it's more like 13 minutes but who's counting. :lol: Besides, I need something to read at werk, technical manuals and the power plant operating instructions are so boring.

BTW, I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! I got mine today! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jim (Dec 27, 2007)

I still have not gotten mine. :evil:


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 27, 2007)

Its funny, I requested one this morning and it came in the mail today! Now thats fast.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Fishin NJ said:


> LOL Same Day Air.


I wish they would ship there products that fast! :lol:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 28, 2007)

Got mine yesterday, and a Netcraft catalog at the same time. Score!


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> Got mine yesterday, and a Netcraft catalog at the same time. Score!



What are you making?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, it's Friday morning...............and I still haven't checked my mail yet, lol :roll:


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 28, 2007)

Jim said:


> Bryan_VA said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine yesterday, and a Netcraft catalog at the same time. Score!
> ...



I get jig tying materials from Netcraft. Sometimes lures and tackle too.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 28, 2007)

I already placed an order! :shock:


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 28, 2007)

Checked my mailbox. No BPS catalog, just a K-Mart flyer :?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't been able to put this thing down!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 2, 2008)

Still no catalog here. Maybe my mailman is checking it


----------



## Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Stole mine from my mother-in-law!


----------



## pbw (Jan 2, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Cafefull, there is no rehab for this problem :lol:



Rehab is for quiters!


----------



## redbug (Jan 3, 2008)

It is like the old sears wish book only better !!!


The day mt bps catalog comes IS 

THE MOST WONDERFUL TIME OF YEAR


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

I wonder what the bill is to produce all those catalogs? from start to finish......


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2008)

about the same amount that I spend there


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong but if you pick up a copy of the catalog at BPS, don't you have to buy it? I'll check that out as I will be going there tomorrow. I mean it will be the 4th and I have only been to BPS once this year so far.


----------



## Nickk (Jan 3, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you pick up a copy of the catalog at BPS, don't you have to buy it?




really? I didn't know that.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> LOL, it’s got to be pretty steep that’s for sure. What I always laugh about is I will see it in Barnes & Noble or Wal-Mart on the Magazine Rack for sale. People are dumb enough or desperate enough to pay for something you can get for free!!



I purchased my first one :shock: .........................When I was like 12


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2008)

As evidenced by this site you are not dumb so you must have been desperate.


----------



## Jim (Jan 3, 2008)

They say you never forget your first.....My first was a Basspro tin can of worms. Me and a buddy split it 50-50. Then we traded back and forth all day every day. It came with like hundreds of worms and grubs and curly tails.....man.......heaven.


----------



## pbw (Jan 3, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but if you pick up a copy of the catalog at BPS, don't you have to buy it? I'll check that out as I will be going there tomorrow. I mean it will be the 4th and I have only been to BPS once this year so far.



Yes they are free they are near the door on the way out..


----------



## Popeye (Jan 3, 2008)

I've seen them near the checkouts, just thought there was a price on them. I never really looked as I get so many at home. I get one in my name, one in Waterwings name, my wife gets one, the daughter...


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes they are free as you leave... actually picked up the Saltwater Catalog today at BPS in Indiana. Not sure why they are handing them out here #-o but neat to look at anyway.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got my Cabelas Master Fishing 2008 today in the mail. Lots of great stuff in it too.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 5, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> I've seen them near the checkouts, just thought there was a price on them. I never really looked as I get so many at home. I get one in my name, *one in Waterwings name*, my wife gets one, the daughter...



:shock: Lol :lol:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 5, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> :shock: Lol :lol:



Did you take a day off? Thought this would have caught your eye yesterday. Unless... You went to BPS and picked up a catalog, didn't you? :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

Lol, I must have been asleep at the wheel (keyboard) that day and did miss it, lol. 

Been awhile since I've been to BPS, as it's 2 - 2.5 hrs from here to Nashville. Plus, gas has jumped back up to $2.99 here, so long trips are out for now :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 6, 2008)

Now see, I'm spoiled I guess. BPS is about 10-15 minutes away to the west. Gander Mountain same distance only to the north. Cabelas is about an hour to the south, though I have never been in a Cabelas store before. I feel between BPS and GM I can get everything I need (or want) cheaper than at Cabelas.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

There's a Gander Mtn located about 100 miles from me. but have never been there. When we make a trip we always go to BPS Nashville, plus it's co-located at the end of a huge mall, so we also roam around there also. You can walk the length of our so-called "mall" here in about 10 minutes, maybe less, lol.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 6, 2008)

BPS about 2.6 miles from my house which is too close lol... my wife thinks it is really too close!


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> BPS about 2.6 miles from my house which is too close lol... my wife thinks it is really too close!



That would be scary living that close to a BPS, lol ! We went to the grand opening of the Clarksville store, and man it's a nice one! 2 stories tall, _and_ has a Starbucks's!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 6, 2008)

I teach, so I have been off since the Friday before Christmas so I have taken the kids to the fish feeding a few times. It is a very nice store and the restaurant isn't bad either.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 6, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> I teach, so I have been off since the Friday before Christmas so I have taken the kids to the fish feeding a few times. It is a very nice store and the restaurant isn't bad either.



I teach also. We got out 12/20 and went back last Wednesday. It's tough getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

What do you teach? Teachers go back today and our kids come back tomorrow. It will be hard to back into it, however I am ready to get back.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

In my 12th year of teaching jrotc. I had no gray hair when I started this job, lol :shock:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

my 11th year teaching PE and I also coach varsity baseball and 5th grade girls basketball.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> my 11th year teaching PE and I also coach varsity baseball and 5th grade girls basketball.



Whew! You've got your hands full! We'll be at Deam Lake, IN this Saturday for an orienteering meet. Next event in February will be the Interscholastic HS Orienteering Championships at Athens, TX. 12 hrs on a bus :shock:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 7, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> alumacraftjoe said:
> 
> 
> > my 11th year teaching PE and I also coach varsity baseball and 5th grade girls basketball.
> ...



I fish Deam lake a little bit and take the kids to the beach there. 12 hours on a bus would probably be the end of me  Took the team to play at Disney during spring break 2 years ago and the whole team flew while I drove. Couldn't afford to pay plane tickets for all four of us.. especially if I had to pay full fare for my 2 year old.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

Full fare for a two yr old! Dang. :shock: 

Last yr we went to Elkton, MD for the orienteering event. The 12 hr ride turned into 21 hrs after breaking down in MD about 200 miles from the destination. I was whooped before we got there. We take charter buses, but even that gets cramped after awhile.


----------



## Popeye (Jan 7, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> In my 12th year of teaching jrotc. I had no gray hair when I started this job, lol :shock:



I had no grey when I started my tour as an RDC either. Wait a minute... You retired as a Master Chief... You had to have grey hairs.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 7, 2008)

It's the "retired" lifestyle that's whooped me into the gray status, lol :lol:


----------



## little anth (Jan 8, 2008)

still dident get my mag :x :x :x


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 8, 2008)

It finally arrived today and in good shape! I guess the mailman didn't have it afterall, lol.


----------

